# First trip out, brought back some questions



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright ladies and gentleman, the first trip is over and I only have a couple of things to ask about at this point. I am sure that more things will pop-up (no pun intended!) during future trips, but so far things are looking great!!









1. When I used the shower Friday night, there was a trickle of water that ran down, what I would call the front of the shower (near the handles) down the side of the tub and then it looked to go under the wall and into the little hallway. Now I am not talking about a tremendous amount of water, but I couldn't get it all up at one time, it was like a slow leak that eventually just stopped after a while. Has anyone else experienced this? I examined the tub and shower and it looks as if the walls of the shower, where they meet the top edges of the tub, is not caulked! I assume that it should be, but I'm not sure. Any advice is appreciated!

2. On Saturday night, we all took showers within one hour. After showering, there was no water on the floor like my shower on Friday (I put a towel down for prevention purposes.), however when one of my friends got up around 4:30 Sunday morning, he saw water running from under the sink out into the hallway (not a lot but enough to get his attention). When I woke up at 5:30 he told me about it, I checked underneath the sink and all of my pipes/hoses were dry. I could see what looked like water running down the left wall of the interior cabinetry, but I could not tell where it was coming from. The factory installed hamper net was soaked at the bottom and the floor inside the cabinet was pretty well soaked also. Any advice is appreciated.

3. What's up with the "Check" light on the refrigerator? It was on when we got to the campground, I read the owner's manual and couldn't really figure out why it came on.

4. The trailer was pretty solid however, There seemed to be a lot of side to side movement. Is there anway to solidify this? I looked at the stabilizer jacks and they seem to be set up to prevent more for front-to-back movement, not side to side.

I know this is quite long!! I appreciate those of you that didn't fall asleep while reading it !!!!









I especially thank those of you that take the time to reply!

Have a great evening or day, depending on the time you read this!!

Jason


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

My 21RS has #1, #3 & #4.

I figured out #3. It has to do with the propane getting to the fridge. If you are running on electric, no problem. You have to purge the air out of the lines first.

As far as #4, I haven't noticed that much sway. But I crank em down and then give another 1/2 turn. Loads of difference in sway.

As far as #1, I'm going to caulk the tub, and then put in one of those plastic corner water deflectors that you can buy at WalMart. Then make sure the curtain is IN the tub during showers, AND put a towel down!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

1. The edge of the tub fits under the shower wall, so if you have water coming out I would get it into the dealer to investigate. See photo below.

2. Ah I had this problem. Was your grey water tank full? When I filled mine the sink line had a leak, dealer fixed it quick. Just fill with clean water and you can see if that is the problem or not. Don't wait, and get it documented in case it does damage.

3. You must have had the fridge on power before you left or had it on propane with the propane off. Turn it off while traveling, then on when you arrive. The check light shows an error, lack of power or propane.

4. Are the front stabilizers facing front? If so you can rotate them to the side. The BAL wheel chocks help with this problem too, or so I've found on ours.

Shower-Tub


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

#1 - Mine was caulked when I took delivery, I assume by the dealer. No problems yet.

#2 & #3 - Haven't any experience on those....sorry.

#4 - I made some wheel locking chocks that seem to take a lot of the movement out of the trailer. see BAL Chocks and look about 4 or 5 posts down to see a photo. Used 2 pieces of PT 4x4 stock, 1/2" threaded rod, some nuts, and fender washers, my miter saw, and the drill press. Took about 2 hours total, including trial and error to get the angles right, to make one for each side.

Hurricaneplumber has also built a set, though his are curved to fit the contour of the tires.

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys!!

I have already made an appointment with my dealer to take a look at these issues, as well as some of the factory striping peeling back a little.

In reference to #2, my grey water tank was completely full after my shower on Saturday night. I was just going to wait until we broke camp in the morning and drain it all. Y-Guy, are you telling me that I should have gone ahead and drained some of the grey tank immediately. I didn't because my dealer told me that the more water in the grey tank the better the flush of the lines would be after I drained my black tank.

#3, I did have the refrigerator on electric at the house before we left. I then cut on the gas and after a few minutes I unplugged the power. When we got to the beach 5 hours later the fridge, which had gotten cold with the electric, was now "luke" cool (new word)!

#4, If I rotate them to the side, will I have to drill holes to re-set them. Have you done this on yours? I do think that would help the side to side motion, the front to back is pretty much taken care of with the front jack and wheel chocks. Tim, I had already made plans to make the PT 4X4 wheel chocks. I don't want to spend the money for the BAL's chocks right now and feel like that is at least one mod that I can do by myself.

Just as a side note, do any of you have the flexible hose thing that you put in the toilet to help clean out the black tank?

Thanks for the help, you guys are (best Tony the Tiger voice) GGGRRREEAAATT!!

Jason


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Regarding item #3. You did right by running the fridge on electric before leaving to get it cooled down. And before departing, switching it to propane to keep it cooling while you travel. Two things you need to remember to do, 1) turn on the propane, and 2) make sure the gas line purges. What probably happened is there was air in the line that caused the check condition, this is not unusual. All you need to do is turn the switch off (or switch back to electricity, then back again to propane. Usually doing this once will clear it up. As part of your departure routine after switching to propane, just make sure to come back after a minute or so and check the check light.

As far as the grey water tank, the dealer is correct in that you want a good flush on your final dump to help clean out the lines after dumping the black water. However, it sounds like your grey tank over-filled, thereby causing the leak. It is not unusual to have to empty the grey tank during a trip, especially if there is a lot of water usage. You can get one of those portable blue tanks on wheels to do this, as most camp sites don't allow you to dump grey water onto the ground. You don't have to completely empty the grey tank, just enough to keep it from filling completely.

AS for the stabilizers, Shake1969's suggestion of a half crank after touchdown is a good one. It won't give you a dance floor, but you won't need yuor sea legs when inside the tt either.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is just a guess but in reguards to the water under the cabnet the only other water connections are at the outside shower. It could be that the water leak is following the line to under the sink. The only way to tighten them is to remove the assembly then reinstall it when done. A good way to tell if you have a leak is if your pump is turning on every so often, Does it cycle when not in use?? Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason, your dealer is right, but you don't have to totally drain it either, you can let out a few gallons so its not so high. But if you have found a leak better to find it now than 2 years later. Run a test at home to verify the problem. Mine was found in the connection under the oven









#3 mine stays very cold, ice cream in the freezer doesn't melt. How long had you had it plugged in and did you put non-cooled items in the fridge?

#4 I haven't yet, but its one of those tasks I plan to do on a semi-warm winter day, I don't have any front-back motion, but side-side still has some and after reading others posts I think this will make a big difference.

#5 Skip the wand. Two other options to look at are the Flush King or what I prefer is the Quickie Flush or No-Fuss Flush. Camping World and others sell them and install them and for $50 install fee its worth it. Several of us installed these and I for one think its one of the bed mods, however the install is a PITA and looking back I wish I had paid to have it installed. Here is the complete thread on the subject.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Something else to check on your refrigerator:

I had this problem last time out. My auto-ignitor would not spark and the check light would come on till AC power was applied. I found that the DC wire at the fuse was loose. I got enough power to light the light bulb but it would not spark the ignitor. Plenty of gas but it wouldn't light. Check all your connections to your fuses, especially the refer. I found several loose when I chaeked. You should here a clicking sound from the ignitor when lighting the gas. if you don't, low voltage may be your problem


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

1stTime,

Yep, I've currently got #1, used to get #3 and #4.

On #3, a good tip to purge the air from the propane lines is to just light up a burner on the stove for a minute after turning on the gas but before you light up the "automated" propane items (like the frig, hot water heater, and furnace). Once I started doing that, all automated appliances fired up just fine the first time.

On #4, the between-tire chocks help a bunch. I also do the extra half-crank on the stabilizer somebody already mentioned.

As for #1, I'm currently drying out from the last camping trip and will do the caulk thing myself. I think the ultimate solution is probably caulk plus installation of one of those accordian doors rather than a shower curtain (like Y-Guy's got). But that may have to wait until next year...

Chet.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I will add my thoughts.

I caulked the shower with flexible silicon with Microban to stop mold growth. I hit every rivet head, removed the faucet and caulked every where. My goal was to keep the water in the tub at all times.

I remove only enough gray water to keep me going but still end the trip with a full tank. I only bought the 10 gallon tank since it mounts neatly on the bumper and is cheaper, I didn't see the need for a larger tank.

Document any leak with photos and at least tell the dealer about them for record.

Wheel chocks are a must whatever type you prefer, as Tim mentioned I made these.
I use my cordless screwgun to crank down my stabilizers, fast and torques them nice and tight.









Good luck

Kevin


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

All of ya'll (read southern upbringing!) are great!!

Hurricane, I was preparing to PM you to get the dimensions of the blocks, you were one step ahead of me! Thanks

Y-Guy, I had the refrigerator plugged in for about 12-14 hours prior to departure. I have since learned from my dealer that I need at least 24 hours prior to departure to get the fridge good and cold. I knew where you were going with that one (I think!).

I'm liking the No-Fuss flush deal. I'll will check into it.

I have an appointment with my dealer on Nov. 2nd to take a look at the water issues. I figure it's a warranty issue at this time let them deal with it and....... they still seem to be treating me really nice since they screwed up the weight that the Tundra would pull and sold me a camper anyway! I am gonna try and milk that thing for all its worth!!

Y-Guy, I'm also gonna look at your accordian door on your shower. I saw it in a post when I first signed on and need to see it again to refresh my memory.

By the way, I feel honored to have been the recipient of "Post #1600" from Y-Guy!! My current plan is to list it on e-Bay and see what I can get, unless anyone is this forum would like to put in a reasonable offer for such a distinguished and coveted prize!!

Thanks for all the support and help!! You will probably get sick of me saying it but this forum is great. I am slowly getting my wife addicted also. She became intrigued with the forum last night when she learned about the ceramic/stone oven insert to keep from burning the food in the oven. Her interest is peaking, now maybe I can slip more mods into the schedule!

Jason


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason we never get sick of anyone here, just makes the forum more fun when people get involved... ok well maybe I'm over involved... I'll seek professional help soon.

One fridge tip I'll share besides more cooling time, put something inside to cool. Soda, beer, water anything. It helps even things out. I freeze Mikes Hard lemonade then put those in the freezer, seems to cool down quicker and then when I get to camp I'm ready and they are still frozen. I also picked up one of those inside fridge fans, I'm not sold it makes a huge difference but it seems to help some in the warmer months.

Tell your wife to jump on in, we don't bite! My wife "Y Guy's Wife" even reads the forums, maybe I'll split my post count with her! LOL


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

quit strokin' that Y-Guy's ego! 

Looks like most of you questions were answered. One note on your stability issue...

After the first day, (or rain) it helps to re-tighten those stabilizers a bit. On soft ground, they sometimes need it.


----------

